# Told to rest up.



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Too sore today I was, my back is still feeling like I have fallen downstairs. My head is thumping and I still feel queazy and nauseous.

Thanks for your messages..they really helped, you are a great lot.

I rang twice to my clinic and the second time, the nurse who knows me said I should go in for a scan.

DH came home to take me...and was happy that I was taking action instead of not wanting to bother anyone.

I was scared that an internal scan would damage the embryos, if they were still there, but my nurse said not so, the scan went ahead.

She measured and looked at my ovaries and looked at lining of my womb and there was no problem, she said.
She checked for extra fluid and there was none of that either.

The consultant asked her to get some blood from me which is being tested.

However she also said that if I was pregnant the symptoms could worsen in the last of the 2ww, so it could be a good thing in the long run.
She told me it was important to keep taking baby asprin because if I was pregnant, it could help reduce the miscarriage factors.


I was a bit shocked, because no one had told me to take asprin, so I haven't been. Am now.

This got me to thinking....

Before the scan, she told me that she would not tell me if I was pregnant or not during it. The thought hadn't crossed my mind, but I guess if she could see ovaries and measure them, and she could see that the lining was developing nicely, then surely an embryo would have been visible to her too....

What do you think?

Anyway, I'm all rested up at home and I have to now ring the clinic daily and tell them how I am feeling.
Any worse and she said they will have to take me in for monitoring...which I'd hate.

So I am on my best behaviour and resting up...with asprin !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Sweetie
It all sounds very positive    
Keep doing what you are doing, are you drinking pineapple juice too? xxx


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pineapple juce, nope. I was tempted, and I was going to eat brazils too.

All I have done is up the water, a lot, bought a water filter.

My theory was that my body is ok chugging on the things I normally eat and I didn't want to tempt fate by changing routines.

Best to you too....x


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi its me the naughty girl from the early testing thread!! I've had a few differing responses, so I'm going to hold back on the champagne (if only!!)

It does sound like your symptoms are positive!! (if pain and sickness can be!!) The baby asprin it a bit of a tip!!, I have never heard that either!!! Mind you I only started looking on this website just before my trfr and didn't know about any of the things people are saying i.e pineapple juice?? whats that meant to do?? and nuts

You're a good girl for resting, if the result is positive you def won't get any rest so make the most of it.

Lots for love and    xxxxxxx

 and   (love these smileys, wish I could work out a use for all of them!!!)


----------

